# Wifi router - for 3g sim + cable net to be used with desktop and laptop !!



## swapyworld (Dec 9, 2011)

Guys,

Need suggestions on wifi router !!

Planning to use it along with the cable net from local ISP and 3G sim card.

I will be traveling too so just wanted to know if is there any portable router which can allow me to use both the connections and set up a wifi for my mobile + laptop and lan port for my desktop.

Own LG optimus one...so it can be used for wifi tethering when i am out but don't know how good reception it will provide and again if i get a call....it will drop the network too !!

Suggest me something as i am a complete noob ...as i have never used wifi routers except the wired one DSL 802C with MTNL !!

what u suggest guys....router with all this or router + separate data card ? and please suggest some models with prices if possible.. !!

Btw How is this one? 
D-link-wireless-n-300-adsl2--4port-ethernet-router-with-usb
In specifications it says "Compatible 3G USB adapter connection" !!!
Does that mean it can be coupled with USB data card or mobile using USB tethering and then set up a wifi network or its for connecting storage device?

45 views...any help with this one guys? 
instead of 3g slim slot will a usb slot work for inserting a 3g data card?


----------



## macho84 (Apr 9, 2012)

Wireless 3G Router,3G Router with inbuilt sim card,Wireless 3G Router with battery,3G USB Data card


----------



## Minion (Apr 9, 2012)

swapyworld,

buy aircel 3g data card for 1600 it is a unlocked data card so you can use any sim it also has a wifi receiver.


----------

